# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Blue Horizon- Πάτρα Μπάρι με ένα θαλασσοβάπορο.....

## ithakos

Βlue Horizon
Η γραμμή Πάτρα-Ηγουμενίτσα-Μπάρι είχε την τιμή να εξυπηρετηθεί από το πλοίο ως αντικαταστάτης των κόκκινων που είχαν αναλάβει τη γραμμή...

Το ταξίδι μας ξεκινάει από την Πάτρα όπου ο Γαλαζίος Ορίζοντας αναχωρεί από το λιμάνι τις 18:00 με προορισμό την Ηγουμενίτσα.
DSC_0579.jpg

Η υποδοχή ζεστή και φιλόξενη όπως σε όλα τα πλοία της εταιρίας.

Συννεχίζουμε παραλλάσοντας το φανάρι της νηράς στη Λευκάδα.
Στις 12:00 βρισκόμαστε στην Ηγουμενίτσα..
Την επόμενη μέρα 10:00 το πλοίο φτάνει στο λιμάνι του Μπάρι....
DSC_0263.jpgDSC_0265.jpgDSC_0266.jpg

Την ίδια μέρα 21:00 το πλοίο αναχωρεί από το Μπάρι
DSC_0365.jpg
 Μέσω Ηγουμενίτας φτάνει στην Πάτρα την επόμενη 14:00.

Ωραίο ταξίδεμα και παρόλο το γεμάτο γραίγο 7άρι το πλοίο δεν ένιωσε τον καιρό.....

----------


## ithakos

Σε συννέχεια των παραπάνω ήρθε η ώρα να γνωρίσουμε το πλοίο εσωτερικά...

Το Κεντρικό σαλόνι Cafe del mar
DSC_0460.jpg
To πρύμνιο μπαρ Mariners Club

DSC_0467.jpg
To self Service restaurant
DSC_0237.jpgDSC_0240.jpg
Μικρό σαλονάκι  πριν τις καμπίνες 
DSC_0452.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Βρε συ από όλο το ταξίδι 4 φωτογραφίες έβαλες και 2 προτάσεις έχεις να πεις;
Βάλε και από Μπάρι τίποτα (βόλτα δεν κάνατε) , πες μας πως ήταν το ταξίδι κτλ και μετά συνεχίζεις με το ξενοδοχειακό

----------


## ithakos

Οι καμπίνες του πλοίου...

Εξωτερικές και lux....DSC_0121.jpgDSC_0129.jpgDSC_0131.jpgDSC_0142.jpgDSC_0143.jpg
Ευρύχωρες και κλασικές βαπορίσιες όπως τις άφησε από την μετασκευή ο Γεράσιμος Στρίντζης....

----------


## ithakos

> Βρε συ από όλο το ταξίδι 4 φωτογραφίες έβαλες και 2 προτάσεις έχεις να πεις;
> Βάλε και από Μπάρι τίποτα (βόλτα δεν κάνατε) , πες μας πως ήταν το ταξίδι κτλ και μετά συνεχίζεις με το ξενοδοχειακό


Θα τα πούμε και αυτά στη συννέχεια...

----------


## ithakos

O καταπέλτης του πλοίου

DSC_0036.jpg
Το ντεκ 8 της πισίνας
DSC_0194.jpgDSC_0206.jpg
Η θέα από το πλώριο μπαλκόνι του πλοίου...

DSC_0441.jpg
Το pool bar...

DSC_0530.jpg

----------


## ithakos

H πλώρη του Ιάπωνα εν πλω στο ιόνιο
DSC_0434.jpg
Λεπτομέρειες από το mariners club
DSC_0468.jpgDSC_0469.jpg
To φανάρι της Νηράς......κομβικό σημείο στο ταξίδι για Ιταλία
DSC_0485.jpg
Η μαγευτική Ιθάκη μου..το νησί του Οδυσσέα...
DSC_0498.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Στιγμιότυπα απο τη βόλτα στο Μπάρι...
DSC_0272.jpgDSC_0289.jpgDSC_0307.jpgDSC_0317.jpgDSC_0354.jpg

Τέλος μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν πολύ ωραίο ταξίδι με πολύ γέλιο αφού η παρέα της γέφυρας ήταν από τους Αγίους τόπους (Κεφαλλονιά και Ιθάκη) άρα το αποτέλεσμα εγγυημένο....

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο τα λίγα που μας είπες, φαίνετε ότι πέρασες ωραία και σου άρεσε το πλοίο. 
Περιμένουμε τη συνέχεια. :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε ithakos ευχαριστούμε γιά τις φωτό από ένα αγαπημένο βαπόρι στο οποίο αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι καπετάνιος ο κληρούχας μου cpt Mπάμπης Παλουμπής από την Κεφαλονιά (εγώ είμαι από την διαμετρικά αντίθετη πλευρά στο Αιγαίο),όπως επίσης ενδιαφέρουσες κ οι φωτό από το Μπάρι.

----------


## ithakos

Eυχαριστώ Βίκτωρ για τα καλά σου λόγια...Ο Cpt Χαράλαμπος είναι όλα τα λεφτά και σαν πλοίαρχος και σαν άνθρωπος....

----------


## sylver23

To ξενοδοχειακό του τελικά μετά από τόσο καιρό ακινησία, σε τί κατάσταση είναι;
Επίσης θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για τη διαμόρφωση του ξενοδοχειακού. Οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι (Σαλόνια, εστιατόρια, reception κτλ) βρίσκονται σε ένα κατάστρωμα; Οι καμπίνες επιβατών;

----------


## ithakos

Στο deck 7 αυτό που βλέπουμε με τα μαυρα παράθυρα είναι όλοι οι κοινόχρηστοι χώροι...μετά τα 3/4 του ίδιου deck αρχίζουν καπίνες μέχρι πλώρα που βρίσκονται οι lux...στο παραπάνω deck 8 είναι όλο καμπίνες και ακόμα ένα πιο πάνω στο 9 καμπίνες πληρώματος...
Το πλοίο είναι πεντακάθαρο αλλά δεν λειτουργει το casino.ala carte και internet corner....

----------


## sylver23

Μάλιστα, για αυτά που δεν λειτουργούν μικρό το κακό (προσωπικά).
Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφο ταξιδι με ενα βαπορι που ειναι το απολυτα ιδανικο για τη γραμμη. Ευχαριστουμε για τις ανοικιατικες φωτογραφιες Ανδρεα!!!

----------

